# propranolol advice sought



## sasha northton (Jul 17, 2010)

I am currently taking 1 x Half Beta-Prograne 80mg Sustained Release capsule a day to help me with the physical symptoms of my SA. They allow me to function on a day-to-day basis but when I have to speak in meetings or do even small presentations they don't stop my trembling lips/racing heart and feeling of sheer panic/terror. When I have to do something which really worries me I take 2mg of Diazepam and that takes the edge off slightly.

I just wondered if the slow release/sustained release was the way forward? I haven't tried another version and would appreciate any advice from people who might have tried the non slow-release type. The Propranonol makes me feel bullet proof most of the time which is great but if I could somehow take the physical symptoms out of situations where I freak out it would be even better!!! My thought pattern is that a slow release beta blocker is designed to work for a longer period of time (say 8 hours) therefore approx 10mg per hour. If I took say 40mg which lasted for a shorter period of time it might help with the more intense situations I have to face - I am not medically trained in case I have got this all wrong!!! Once I am through the first 2-3mins I am normally absolutely fine it is just to get me through the door!

Sash


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

I know betablockers give their best if taken on prn. Maybe if you take it not every day you can feel it more.


----------



## Minnesotaguy (May 16, 2010)

*my experience*

it doesnt matter if you take propranolol everyday, or just as needed. Your body does not build a tolerance to it. I have the same problem you do with speaking, my voice quivers and my heart racing and i blush... I have been taking propranolol for about 6 months now and it has been a miracle for me, I started taking it everyday then decided i didnt need that, now i just take 40mg an hour or 2 before i know im gonna need it, it works like a charm. I dont have any experience with the slow release tho.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

i would have to disagree on not building a tolerance if taken everyday. i think u sure would build a tolerance to the drug. i know the 1st time i took it 10mg would knock me out and make me sleep a lot. now it hardly has that effect on me even if i'm on 40+mg.

i have taken the ER form a few times and don't really notice a difference between the strength.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

As abrupt cessation after long-term use of propranolol often causes rebound tachycardia, there is some kind of tolerance.


----------



## Minnesotaguy (May 16, 2010)

*propranolol*

Propranolol is a drug that mimics adrenaline... it binds to beta receptors filling them up with the "fake" adrenaline making it so your body has no receptors available when your body dumps adrenaline in the system in a stressful situation. The nature of this drug makes it impossible to build a tolerance to it, thats why doctors are so willing to prescribe it


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Chronic blockade causes beta receptor upregulation...


----------



## sasha northton (Jul 17, 2010)

Do peope have a preference on the type of beta blocker (quick or sustained release)? For performance anxiety I am thinking the normal tablet whereas if you are experiencing physical symptoms over say a day then the slow release capsule would work best. I have got some 40mg Propranolol tablets kicking around somewhere which I am going to try and see how they effect a performance situation in relation to the sustained release version I normally take.


----------



## HelloCleo (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Sasha,

I took the slow release at a low dosage but it didn't really work that well. I switched to a higher dose of 80mg and by 10-11am I was so exhausted that I had to leave school in a cab and slept the day away.

So I was given Apo-Propranolol 10mg (taken when needed) and I love it; I still take it to this day (7 years now).

What I noticed (and I'm sure I'm not the only one) is that I was in more control. I had to do a solo presentation and although I was nervous, once I started to talk I had zero symptoms. No shaky hands, quivering voice, and the sheer terror just dissipated because I was able to breath. It may have been the most boring presentation-ever, but that's better than the alternative.


----------



## HelloCleo (Nov 18, 2011)

I also just wanted to add that you can take 3-5 "taken as needed" pills and it's ok. 

I will forgo taking them everyday but I always take two every Monday for the weekly Monday morning meetings. I probably don't even need them but I wont take the chance.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I don't like meds that shut down your nervous system at all. Can be useful as needed. This med also creates black holes in my memory.


----------



## marksutton4 (Mar 23, 2018)

Beta Prograne 80mg, in my mind are just about anti anxiety drug that the doctor can open his book not have a clue and then prescribe. 
I'm on Mitazipine 30mg, but still have 20mg-30mg of diaziasipam to sleep. 
Try to stay clear of any benzos, you are more than likely on the wrong meds. 
After years of depression and anxiety, I'm bipolar. 
Good luck, but Prograne are usless bro 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

